# Placenta Encapsulation



## Tryingtobepositive (May 31, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am currently 38 weeks pregnant and am just thinking about when to start the journey with number 2 as was told that I had low AMH and therefore time was quickly running out.  It took a while to get pregnant first time and I am worried that if I leave it too long then there might be even more issues. 

I have read about placenta encapsulation and that the placenta includes vitamin b6, stem cells etc and suggests that it might regulate your cycles again- has anyone been told/experienced anything about the impact of placenta on fertility?

thanks!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Trying,

I honestly don't know, but what I did want to say is that I didn't ovulate without clomid before starting IVF.  Once I had DS I ovulated every single month, but with no BFP unfortunately, so we went for another cycle.

I certainly believe that pregnancy can kick start things.

Good luck.

X


----------

